# 05 Snowstorm



## Derek9D (Sep 13, 2006)

December 3rd 2005 Blizzard in Fall River MA.....

This is after having already been shoveled and plowed earlier that morning




I think this is a week after, alot of the snow has melted


----------



## brad96z28 (Aug 21, 2005)

I remember that storm. I live in taunton just around the corner from u. :waving:


----------



## Antnee77 (Oct 25, 2005)

Amazingly, I don't remember that storm. Maybe it missed RI.


----------

